# peeing right next to litter box



## purpleprincess22 (Jul 15, 2011)

My 5 month old kitten, Pumpkin, has been peeing next to the litter box intermittently for the past 2 weeks or so, but for the past few days, he has been doing it once a day. Today, he has urinated 4 times right next to the box (he must know it's my birthday and wanted to leave me an extra special surprise).... 

At first I thought I wasn't keeping the box clean enough (i have two boxes, use feline pine), and so I've been scooping poop twice a day and emptying all the pee once a day. I even clean the box with clorox/vinegar daily So I can't imagine that the box isn't clean enough. In addition, I saw him pee next to a litter box I JUST finished cleaning. 

I suppose he could have a UTI, but I'm getting a little tired of taking the kittens to the vet (who I think is a dummy). He has no blood in his urine and he does occasionally still pee in the litter box. Pumpkin is completely on wet food (he won't touch anything dry!). 

I have been using feline pine for 2 months, so I find it hard to belive that he just now decided he doesn't like the cat litter. I am debating buying Dr. Elsey's cat litter to see if Pumpkin likes it better. However, I'm worried because it's a clay clumping litter. I thought that I wasn't supposed to use clumping litter in kittens < 6 months old. Also, I chose feline pine because it's a non clay litter. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy birthday!!

My only guess, other than the possible medical implication that you already know about, is that he doesn't like to pee on litter, or maybe wants to pee and poop in separate boxes. I had that situation with my first cat, Rookie. After months of dealing with a "pee house," as my husband called it, I set up a second litterbox and put only a liner and a couple sections of folded newspaper in it. Within minutes she was peeing on the newspaper and pooping in the litter, and for the next year she was almost perfect in doing that. Maybe it's worth a shot.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

your cat probably doesn't like feline pine. buy a box of that stuff that "all cats love" like "Cat Attract" if the problem goes away, the issue is the cat litter.


----------



## purpleprincess22 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! I now have 2 feline pine litter boxes, 2 with Dr. Elsey's Cat Attract litter, and 1 with a liner and newspaper. So far Pumpkin and his brother, Peanut, have pooped in the Dr. Elsey's litter box. Neither has urinated yet. 

*keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

First thing that strikes me is that you clean with clorox/vinegar Every day. Cats have sensitive noses, so that smell may be too much for him. I know my cat sticks his nose down in the spot he dug before peeing, so maybe he bends over, smells the chemicals and then by that time has to go so badly he just steps out of the box and goes. 

Also, I don't know what litter he used previously, but sometimes it can be hard to get cats to use pellet litter because it feels funny on their feet and smells funny too. 

If you think your vet is a dummy, well I'd switch to a new one 

I know clay clumping is bad for kittens, but off the top of my head I can't remember if non-clumping clay is. But they make both corn and pine litters that aren't pellets, but more like clay texture and are safe if consumed.


----------



## purpleprincess22 (Jul 15, 2011)

No pee on my carpet for about 24 hours now!!

My kittens apparently love Dr. Elsey's cat attract litter and are ignoring all the other litter boxes... I must say,that it is sooo much easier to clean clumping litter boxes. Now what am I supposed to do with my 4 bags of feline pine and my now 6 useless, expensive feline pine litter boxes ( i went a little crazy ordering online when I thought my kitten just needed more clean boxes...) :evil:


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

oh sorry. yeah green cat litter is great for the environment, but if it doesn't feel good to kitty toes, they are not going to use it. (Well, SOME cats will.) you might try sneaking it on them when they are a little older...or you can donate it to a shelter?


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

purpleprincess22 said:


> No pee on my carpet for about 24 hours now!!
> 
> My kittens apparently love Dr. Elsey's cat attract litter and are ignoring all the other litter boxes... I must say,that it is sooo much easier to clean clumping litter boxes. Now what am I supposed to do with my 4 bags of feline pine and my now 6 useless, expensive feline pine litter boxes ( i went a little crazy ordering online when I thought my kitten just needed more clean boxes...) :evil:


They will probably let you return the bags as long as they aren't opened, and possibly even the opened ones if you say you weren't happy with the product. (Which is true, your cats avoided it.)
As for the litter boxes, if you save one of them, we might be able to work something out as I'm actually transitioning to pellet litter.


----------

